# how many packs in a gram of dope?



## trainwrecker

Supposedly a bundle = 1g, but that is not usually the case where I am from. I want to say you can get 20ish 'folds' from a g... opinions?


----------



## chinky

what's a fold?..

If I had to guess I'd day A bundle or jab roughly equals little more then a gram..there really isn't a set weight when weighing out dope...depends more on the dealer but I'd say the averag bag weighs .1-.2 ..so multiply that up and  you get 5-10bags..like I said its gonna vary from dealer to dealer.


----------



## Damien

I think a fold is a bag.


----------



## trainwrecker

fold = bag, stamp etc  

It's just a lotto ticket folded up.

I have been getting ripped off for a long time from a bunch of different people then, because one bag never has equaled a .1 

and the price for a gram is double that of a bundle


----------



## Unbreakable

around here gram=bundle...unless they robbing u


----------



## trainwrecker

I've been getting robbed for a long time then, by many different people.


----------



## Damien

Or maybe that's just the way your scene is.


----------



## shake

around in my parts of the USA a gram is a gram. we dont get stamps,foils,balloons none that shit. you get dope weighed up and put into a lil zippy back. course this isnt an open air market either


----------



## Delsyd

supposedly a bundle (10 stamp bags) is a gram.

i never weighed it though


----------



## LiLCv2

trainwrecker said:


> fold = bag, stamp etc
> 
> It's just a lotto ticket folded up.
> 
> I have been getting ripped off for a long time from a bunch of different people then, because one bag never has equaled a .1
> 
> and the price for a gram is double that of a bundle



that sucks, here in chicago we get about .1 to .4 in a single baggie


----------



## Unbreakable

Delsyd said:


> supposedly a bundle (10 stamp bags) is a gram.
> 
> i never weighed it though



must be around nyc too than...


----------



## trainwrecker

.4!? That is quite a bit of powder. I bet you have to do more than one bag too from what I've heard about Chicago dope. 

The packs here are small but pack a punch, 2 will nod me out even being on a low dose of subs.


----------



## alteknj

It's always been an age old discussion. I used to believe that each stamp was around .1 and a bundle could equal out to a gram. The thing is you people are forgetting is how extremely light real dope is and how light the "good" cuts (lactose, quinine, etc) are. Picture a gram of cocaine, which is much heavier than heroin. There's quite a bit of powder there, pour out a bundle or 10 foils and you aren't getting the same weight. Just because the bags are light in terms of weight, has nothing to do with potency. You can get a matchtip head of banging powder and you can bang out .3, .4 and it can be worse. If you are getting large amounts of powder, chances are it's cut with something heavy and it's of poor quality. I'd like to think a bundle can weight out to a gram of heroin, but I don't see it happening. You might get somewhat close to the FATTEST hook up bags, but on the average I don't think so. Picture the gram of cocaine versus the gram of heroin.


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

Delsyd said:


> supposedly a bundle (10 stamp bags) is a gram.
> 
> i never weighed it though



me neither , i was always to impatient :D

A bundle in new jersey is generally a gram


----------



## Hendrix Haze15

Around here a single balloon weighs .1-.2, and a pack which is 10-12 balloons is suppose to roughly weight a gram or so. Also, I wouldn't think you would be getting anything even halfway decent if your getting a .4 in a bag like dude from chicago said. Sounds like a shitload of cut.


----------



## thugpassion

A gram of good Heroin in SoCal will get you 5-6 dub size balloons, at around .2 each.


----------



## chinky

looks like its been answered


----------



## trainwrecker

Indeed, thanks all.


----------



## leelee33

Delsyd said:


> supposedly a bundle (10 stamp bags) is a gram.
> 
> i never weighed it though



your only gettin 10? should get 13 or 14


----------



## leelee33

LiLCv2 said:


> that sucks, here in chicago we get about .1 to .4 in a single baggie



if you get .4 in a bag in chi your gettin crap. Stepped on trash.


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

leelee33 said:


> your only gettin 10? should get 13 or 14



bundles in jersey contain 10 bags


----------



## Khadijah

Ive had powder ("raw"), Im tryna think of the size of some well known object i can compare it to , a 3.5 gram bag of raw was small as hell , I wish i can think of somethin but ill  come back to it when i got a idea of how to explain the size...a g seperated out of that would be pretty small...

Also I have a friend that was able to weigh bags, he weighted them out a couple times, do yall remember the red michael jackson bags, i dont remember exact #s but he told me that most of them was around the 90mg mark and some was 105mg, etc. so na they aint always all gonna be like that and alot of times you get good bangin ass dope that is a very small amount. BUT, this is the ish i think altek will cosign me on, the great thing about jersey is that u gonna cop bags that is fire, AND has a phat ass amount in the bag aswell. theres always those grade a street official fire bags that is BANGIN diesel, AND packed fat as hell so it aint one or the other,  and sure it aint like that all the time but it aint exactly rare neither.

anyways hope that helped a lil, i think the bags in a bundle Q been answered so i just wanted to add some to the quality vs amt debate


----------



## Unbreakable

Cosmic Charlie said:


> bundles in jersey contain 10 bags



Correctomundo....

they call them "bundles" or "bricks"


----------



## chinky

Um I'm not even from NJ and know a brick of dope is not the same as a bundle of dope...

So your wrongomundo


----------



## Unbreakable

well my dealers call it that.... and they are OG's of JC....so maybe its just the area


----------



## alteknj

Unbreakable said:


> well my dealers call it that.... and they are OG's of JC....so maybe its just the area



Jersey City is my baby. I was copping there before Newark or Paterson, and 100% of my dudes there knew a bundle was 10 and a brick was 5 bundles (50). They were "OG's" too I guess.


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

Everywhere Ive ever copped in jersey a brick was 50 bags


----------



## chinky

Exactly


----------



## kakti

And all this time I thought bricks were keys...?


----------



## Khadijah

Unbreakable said:


> Correctomundo....
> 
> they call them "bundles" or "bricks"



no, they dont. nothing u say can possibly make that true. in jersey a brick is 50 bags. it aint 10 bags, it never was 10 bags, and never will be 10 bags. a bundle is 10 and a brick is 50. they aint interchangable. No dope dealer would mix those up, or think they both slang for the same thing. aint no way u can try to justify thinking that, cuz its just dead azz wrong yo. it aint different in jersey city, it aint different in paterson or newark, it aint different depending on the dealer you talkin to, this is one of the things that aint even arguable . i aint tryna put u down or say somethin bad about u. im just lettin u kno, that u should prob. get on point with ur slang asap becuz u aint gonna go nowhere else that ppl say that shit. just recognize that u wrong and get w/the reality or u gonna end up with a fucked up situation on ur hands next time u try to cop somewhere and talk about bricks and bundles like they the same thing.

anyways, i dont kno wat the hell kind of crazy mixed-up  "OG" you knew that talked like that, but he was a dumbazz, real talk....im more leanin towards thinkin u got called out on messin up ur slang terms and tried to cover ur ass with the classic "well maybe thats how YOU say it, but where *I'M* at people say it like this!" defense, and then hope the ppl who called u out aint familiar with the area u claim ppl talk that way in...

dont be mad, im only bein real....


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

kakti said:


> And all this time I thought bricks were keys...?



people call kilograms of cocaine a brick sometimes


----------



## alteknj

Cosmic Charlie said:


> people call kilograms of cocaine a brick sometimes



Yea, I guess in the high up trafficking/distribution networks, they call kilos and pounds all sorts of shit. I've heard people call kilos bricks; cocaine, marijuana and even heroin. But we all know on street level a brick is 50 bags, but higher up I'm sure people call bricks too.


----------



## Hendrix Haze15

in Jersey, isn't there a specific name for 5 bricks? Or was it 10 bricks? I just remember it goes bundle-10, brick-50, and then another name for some certain number of bricks. I'm sure someone in here knows what I'm talking about....?


----------



## alteknj

Hendrix Haze15 said:


> in Jersey, isn't there a specific name for 5 bricks? Or was it 10 bricks? I just remember it goes bundle-10, brick-50, and then another name for some certain number of bricks. I'm sure someone in here knows what I'm talking about....?



All the dealers in Jersey know a bag is a bag, a bundle is 10 bags and a brick is 50 bags but after that you are just getting into individual dealer slang. I don't think there is a universal thing for pre-packaged dope after a brick, but I know people call certain numbers of bricks shit. I forgot what my old guy used to call 5 bricks, I think I like heard him say it once. It's not very much widely used really. People will just say I need X amount of bricks, but I'm sure there is slang out there. There is slang out there for everything. Hood rats just love speaking slang. I thought I was pretty keen on street slang especially about drugs, but there is a lot of shit. When I was locked up, I heard dudes speaking crazy slang I'm just like WTF? There's like 50 slang words alone for PCP/Dust. And you know how much the brothers in the hood like smoking dust. A clip is 10 dimes of crack, I had to ask about that one. Also a tray is a $3 bag. Those are the ones I hear somewhat often and know what they are now, but dudes have slang for EVERYTHING.


----------



## trainwrecker

Trey = 3 Dollar bag

Man I wish I had a dude who would break me off $3 bags when I'm hurtin' and broke.


----------



## Z-Dubya

bundles typically a gram but some days are better than others... it's all a matter of luck i guess.


----------



## shake

i dunno if this applies to jersey but i have heard the term a finger tossed a round. kinda makes since cause it would allways be whatever could be fit into a latex gloves finger and ingested to be smuggled into the country. not sure how much dope would fit in there either


----------



## alteknj

shake2 said:


> i dunno if this applies to jersey but i have heard the term a finger tossed a round. kinda makes since cause it would allways be whatever could be fit into a latex gloves finger and ingested to be smuggled into the country. not sure how much dope would fit in there either



I've heard the term finger and believe it applies to 10 grams of dope, like you said fitting into a latex glove finger. Never seen one in person and don't know where they sell them though.


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

They sell raw dope by the "finger" in baltimore


----------



## dolessdrugs

I hate having to keep track of all the different slang from the different places I cop. In CT, around Hartford, a brick is 10 buns, and a clip or half brick is 5. In NY and NJ, a brick is 5 buns. However, in all the different places the buns weigh about the same (~.4-.6). I've emptied whole bricks from Brooklyn, Washington Heights, Queens, Paterson, and CT to verify this, because I had always been told a bun was a gram, but that didn't seem right, based how much powder was in a bag. A bundle that weighs a gram would be wicked fire (quantity 10/10)...


----------



## Hendrix Haze15

shake2 said:


> i dunno if this applies to jersey but i have heard the term a finger tossed a round. kinda makes since cause it would allways be whatever could be fit into a latex gloves finger and ingested to be smuggled into the country. not sure how much dope would fit in there either



A finger is 10 grams of pure dope, compressed together into a finger of a latex glove. I have never seen one but did meet a person in my last rehab who used to buy fingers in NYC. He said the dope was super super hard to break up, and was similar to a piece of chalk. Thinking about that just gives me a hard on.


----------



## Khadijah

dolessdrugs said:


> I hate having to keep track of all the different slang from the different places I cop. In CT, around Hartford, a brick is 10 buns, and a clip or half brick is 5. In NY and NJ, a brick is 5 buns. However, in all the different places the buns weigh about the same (~.4-.6). I've emptied whole bricks from Brooklyn, Washington Heights, Queens, Paterson, and CT to verify this, because I had always been told a bun was a gram, but that didn't seem right, based how much powder was in a bag. A bundle that weighs a gram would be wicked fire (quantity 10/10)...



Hold up, You are saying that u gettin bundles that are less than 1/2 a g? U coppin some beat bundles yo...they aint always gonna be a g, but ive had jersey shit weighed too and it was more like 70-100mg per BAG...So if ur bun was 0.4 then thats like a 4-6 bag bundle weight-wise...Somethin aint right there yo....it should not be that short. 0.8 total for a bun, OK that makes sense maybe the dopes fire and aint cut up alot or watever. but 0.4 is waaay too low for that shit to be weighing out to IMO...sometimes u get small buns but that should not be a common weight, on the regular , as a average.

And no a bundle that weighed a gram would not be "straight fire" it could be a bundle of bullshit dope just becuz its large in quantity dont mean its fire quality.


----------



## Soul4Soul

.4 for a bundle is downright sad


----------



## Hendrix Haze15

I don't live on the east coast, and have never even seen a bundle but I can def. tell you that your getting totally screwed if your getting bundles weighing a .4. That would be like buying a pack of dope out here Cali which weighed a .4. Four bags should weigh a .4, not a pack/bundle


----------



## alteknj

40mg per bag?! I mean that better be some fire man. Still skimp bags either way. I would say like .65 to .95 for a bundle is average. Anything 1.0 and up is a hard find and extremely extremely fat bags. Finding consistent bags with 100mg or over is a definite score. Makes it even more awesome if it's sick fire dope.


----------



## dolessdrugs

I've weighed lots of bricks, bundles, and bags and I've found them to average about half a gram. When's the last time you debagged a whole brick and put it on the scale? Weighin with the bags is really gonna throw you off. How much does an empty (not emptied) stamp bag weigh? First take a guess, then put it on the scale. Unless you already have that knowledge offhand (like I do the weights of other size bags: lil blue fifties, clear gram bags, ziploc sandwich bags...) I'll bet it'll surprise ya.

lacey_k: really, I should be gettin .07-.1 per bag? I don't understand, because i'm picking up some of the same shit posted to the new stamp page: Ferrari, deathproof, unrated, Audi. They're from the same batch, but mine weigh half of what others says their buns weigh. There's no way my guy would be going through the trouble of halfing every bag in several bundles a day. I used to be of the opinion that buns were supposed to be ~1g, until I started weighing them and learned what the numbers actually were instead of the projections. Or maybe I've just been getting ripped off every time I bought a bundle for the last few years. I don't understand...


----------



## alteknj

dolessdrugs said:


> I've weighed lots of bricks, bundles, and bags and I've found them to average about half a gram. When's the last time you debagged a whole brick and put it on the scale? Weighin with the bags is really gonna throw you off. How much does an empty (not emptied) stamp bag weigh? First take a guess, then put it on the scale. Unless you already have that knowledge offhand (like I do the weights of other size bags: lil blue fifties, clear gram bags, ziploc sandwich bags...) I'll bet it'll surprise ya.
> 
> lacey_k: really, I should be gettin .07-.1 per bag? I don't understand, because i'm picking up some of the same shit posted to the new stamp page: Ferrari, deathproof, unrated, Audi. They're from the same batch, but mine weigh half of what others says their buns weigh. There's no way my guy would be going through the trouble of halfing every bag in several bundles a day. I used to be of the opinion that buns were supposed to be ~1g, until I started weighing them and learned what the numbers actually were instead of the projections. Or maybe I've just been getting ripped off every time I bought a bundle for the last few years. I don't understand...



I agree with you bro. I always though bundles weighed out to a gram and each bag was like .1, but that's not the case. I would say .4 is still a little on the low side. .6-.8 would be ideal. That's still quite a window, yes. People don't realize how extremely LIGHT dope weighs. A gram of cocaine powder and a gram of heroin powder are not the same in terms of quantity! There will be a lot more dope powder. Now imagine a gram of coke and break that up 10 times, you have some pretty fat lines, lines that are larger than a fat bag of dope for sure. That is how I try to explain it to people. Nobody would believe you unless you actually weighed it out in front of them. Not saying it's not possible to get bundles that weigh .9, which is basically like immensely fat bags, probably all full till the first fold. I think any smart person can take the gram of cocaine analogy and come to terms with it.


----------



## Zilla da Thrilla

I've bought dope off fingers before, they also call them Chalk Sticks cause apparently they look like chalk like Hendrix Haze said.  The most I ever bought off a chalk stick was two grams and the time I bought two grams it was really hard and really good and really dark.  I chopped it with a razor before I booted it.  It was absurd.  I took my shirt off and raised my arms like jesus and was twirling when I was gettin the rush, I don't remember much after that.  I know it doesn't sound like doped out behavior but believe me that shit was straight dope.  I've also done more tan/brown dope off chalk sticks but it was a lot lighter and wasn't hard.  The chalk sticks whose origins I knew were brooklyn and roxbury, MASS.  I didn't cop them their though.  
Has anyone heard of 10 buns being called stacks or sleeves.  For a long time I'd never heard of bricks, I just thought it went from 1 bun to 10.


----------



## Khadijah

dolessdrugs, I aint had none of those stamps that u mentioned. I been clean for a lil less than 3 mos tho, but anyways. U said u live in Upstate NY. If im wrong correct me.

Its correct that 99% of street dealers aint opening up their bricks and cuttin them and retaping them. thats just retarded. BUT....I HAVE known, on more than a few occasions, either from my own personal experience with these shady ass gutta feens, or from seein em do it to friends, that alot of kids who cop shit and resell it in non urban place, DO do this shit. My dude, I seen a kid I know that copped THREE bricks for somebody, open up EVERY FUCKING BAG and tap some of the shit out and redo the bags, AND on top of that pinch a couple bags outta each brick too. Some of the bags was straight up empty yo, just the amount left that u would have leftover like when u dont tap the bag out all the way so u still have a little bit leftover to scrape when u run out of dope.

I dont kno how u cop, who u cop from, or watever your situation is but one thing that I do know is the farther from the source u go, the more likely it gets that somebodys fuckin with ur bags. And dont get it twisted n think that Im sayin that street level hood dealers is doin this, becuz they aint. they get way too good prices on their bricks and got too much customers relying on them that they know its stupid to do that, takes too much time, and will lose them money instead of just continuing to sell mad amounts of diesel to their regular customers. BUT, Alot of shady junkies who use dope themself, and cop multiple bricks at a time and bring em back to the suburbs/country to resell em to the local feens in town, definately do that shit on the regular yo. 

Sure if you get from mad different sources it aint too likely that EVERYBODY does this, BUT, if there is a main supplier in your area thats higher up, there is a chance that most everybody is gettin the shit that they sell from him or her, and its the higherup dealer thats tappin the bags and makin em less. alot of times the country or suburb dealers do that shit so out of each bundle bag or brick they dump out like half or a quarter or a third or wtfever they decide on taking, and then they always got either extra for themself or they can make more money off splittin it up like that. 

I aint tryna assume ur situation and i aint sayin that wat i wrote here is definately wat happens to u. maybe u just been gettin consistently less fatter bags for ur dope using carreer. maybe everybody picks out the bigger bags and the smaller bags from their bricks and the smaller ones they sell and keep the bigger ones for their self when they are dealers/users. I kno many ppl that do that and i aint gonna lie, in the past when ive copped for ppl that i knew would do the same shit to me, i def picked out all the fatter bags in the brick for my share of the dope and left the shittyer smaller ones to the ppl i was makin the run for. 

Anyways all im sayin is that i agree with u that it aint so likely that for the past couple years every bag or bundle or brick u got was short becuz somebody took dope out of it, becuz the chances of every single one all the time bein pinched just aint realisic. So i get wat ur saying about ur opinion that since the weights is .4 to .6 all the time, u feel that u aint some kind of exception and that most other dope would also be the same way.

But Im just tellin u, shit might be like that for you, but a real good friend of mine that I trust prob more than just about all my friends but a few and when it comes to this shit he dont lie, period, he was weighin alot of the bags that came thru his hands on the regular everytime he got em, and let me tell u it wasnt no fucking 0.4 gram bundles or .4 bags my dude. me and him was gettin the same shit and real talk, if shit had been that short, it woulda been unacceptable. he woulda been takin that shit right back and demandin free bundles or half his money back or some shit, he just dont tolerate no shit like that and if bags was that light, on the regular, as the average weight, it woulda been the end of him coppin from that connect. so while u got a valid point and so do u Altek, I kno u always kno ur shit and it is right that dope aint the same size as coke, but i can also speak from my own legitimate experience that at least where i got em at, that was not a average size for bags. and im talkin without the bag, not a bag worth of dope weighed still inside the stamp bag.

bottom line is wherever u at and how many hands it go thru, how far u are from the source it was copped at and how far that source is from teh original source, and all that shit, is gonna affect the quality n size of ur bags, so I aint sayin u wrong but just that u shouldnt assume that bundles that weight out to the .4-.6 g standard aint some shit that would have me bein like, "Aight, cool, thats fair enough, nothin outta the ordinary here" u feel me? but if its wat u used to then i guess it dotn bother u that much...

Also altek a bag of dope that was between 3 and 3.5 grams, inside a regular sandwich baggie (not a ziplock just the kind with the open top that u fold over) was mad small. I would say if u took a teaspoon measuring spoon like the kind u use for baking. and imagine a circle about that big all around. like the spoon is like if a sphere got cut in half so just imagine the other half of it bein there, and that was ABOUT the size that the ~3g's of diesel was when it was pushed to the bottom corner of the baggie and the top twisted and tied in a knot so it was packed kinda tight into the corner of the baggie. like this




and i aint got no idea WTF that pic is of but the one on the left (lol, WTF they doin with it, puttin a stick on it?? anyways) is wat i mean when i say in the corner of the baggie. The pic aint nothin to do with the size of it, but the dope was packaged like that and about the diameter of a 1 teaspoon measuring spoon so it aint that much bigger than coke ....dope is actually pretty small when it comes pure. also just for the record my boy had mg scale, not a gram scale that measured only in tenth of a gram for quantities under a G.


----------



## alteknj

Yea I know what you mean about the sandwich baggies, thats how my coke boys sell grams of raw in. A g of coke is real small tied up in the corner so you can imagine, well I know you do, but other people can imagine how small a g of heroin is.


----------



## Zilla da Thrilla

Dude everyone sells anything in corners; probable not raw.  Corners mean nothin.  Corners r my go to if i've got nothin else to put a whatever in.


----------



## Khadijah

nobody said corners got shit to do with anything homie...i was just explaining the size of the grams and to do that i had to tell wat was holding them to give a accurate idea of teh size. real talk yo, i dont think that "if its in a corner it cant be raw" is really the most sensible logic to be followin here yo lol....I understand that lotta ppl on here be fakers, on some shit like NO I SWEAR, MY SHIT IS 99% PURE BECUZ MY FREND WHOSE A SCIENTEST TESTED IT FOR ME AND HE TOLD ME! SRSLY! 

so i understand if u skeptical, but i aint worried about that. believe me or dont...it aint no thing...I aint pullin shit out my ass, im lucky to be tight with somebody who got the resources to test purities and exact weights of things down to real small units, back when i was still messin wit that ish, he kept me posted on the levels that i was gettin. i aint sayin the shit was a hundred. I aint sayin "totally pure raw" when I refer to raw. but here, raw is the shit u buy in G's.

Dope in jersey is in bags. bags aint cut once they are bagged, when u buy off a corner dude. the corner d boys get their shit from a brickman. brickman only deal in bricks, to other dealers. he gets his bricks from his supplier, who either gets his shit from another, higher up brick man, or, he gets it from the supplier who buys grams, and cuts and bags and stamps those grams him/her self. 

It aint like other cities in other places of the US, where ppl can easily buy grams as a standard unit of buyin shit. If you buyin diesel in Jerz, its gonna be in bags, bundles and bricks, for the overwhelming majority of retail level, end users buyin for themselves. even the ones buying to re sell, sell bags. If you want a whole shitload lot of dope, u buy a lot of bricks. Most ppl dont have those connections to buy grams there fore, when you DO buy a gram, its much less likely to be one of those cut up stepped on shitty grams that you would get in a place where grams are common and available to street users.

U wouldnt argue that a ki of coke is highly cut...because not many ppl are buying at a kilo level when u compare to ppl buying lets say g's. thats why usually, the higher up you go in size of the amount of the drug ur buying, the cleaner it usually is, becuz ur gettin it from a higher up level of distributor. The higher u go, the less it been stepped on, the purer it is.

becuz in jersey grams are at a much higher level and not as available (even tho they definately ARE to the ppl with the right connects) they are more pure. its simple to understand. thats why u might think that it probly aint 'raw' and in other places ud probably be right. if a junkie can just roll up to the spot and cop a gram its probably gonna be cut up to the retail level. but when grams is somethin that only distributors to lower level dealers usually  buy, then they gonna be alot more potent, they HAVE to be, becuz they gonna need to be pure enough that they can survive a cut or two and still be good dope that the customers will keep wantin to buy. 

In Jerz, when u get a G, its in the form that it comes, before the ppl responsible for baggin it up, cut it. If u can get a g, then ur gettin some shit that u can be assured is a good level of purity, and much higher purity than u would get from bags on the street. considerin that diesel in new jersey, that u get in bags off the street off any random dude, have 50% as the LOW average for purity, and go up to 70%+ (this is info from DEA microgr. reports, first hand lab reports from police departments and other sources that aint bullshit know-nothing crap) , the shit u get in grams of 'raw' is gonna be relatively clean dope. 

U kno wat u kno, and u think wat u think...if u choose to think that I dont kno the shit that I kno, then thats on u, but unlike some ppl on here i dont just pull shit outta my fuckin ass and call it a fact, or make random estimates and defend them as bein true cuz i read them "somewhere." dont let the fakin-ass lames cause u to not even believe the ppl who do kno their shit, becuz when u kno certain ppl, u can get almost anything, no matter how unbelievable it seems to the ppl that aint able to get it.

does that make more sense to u now? U seem to know ur shit pretty decent so im guessin if ur doubting me when i say somethin that is true, it aint cuz u dumb its just that u unfamiliar with the system we got out here. peace


----------



## Zilla da Thrilla

I stand corrected.  Your logic is logical Lacey!  I actually think your like the queen of BL and way too real to be lying.  Its obvious when people are lying on BL cause what they say always comes with a bunch of ego.  The people who lie on here are pretty pathetic cause its over the internet.  Stay WELL Lacey. LOL


----------



## alteknj

I don't know what you were talking about or who you were talking to Zilla but I was talking about "raw" in regards to coke. "raw" coke just means powdered coke. 

raw - powdered coke
hard- crack

Slang in NJ.


----------



## Zilla da Thrilla

Oh sorry alteknj.  I just misunderstood and I was fucked up.  I've never heard of powdered coke being called raw.  my bad


----------



## Khadijah

all good zilla, i kno u aint a dumbass so i didnt go at u like i might of if it was some fool that was tryna talk shit. BL is here to ask questions n understand shit better so its good that u post wat u did becuz then i had a chance to explain it to u, and other ppl get a chance to read and see wats up , u feel me? if we all agreed on shit or all knew everything already then there wouldnt be nothin to talk about so its always good to have questions n shit like that cuz it makes it interesting n educates ppl that might not know.

Iunno about bein the queen of BL yo, dont go gettin me all conceited now lol. but thanks for the love yo its much appreciated. 

BTW about the "raw" as slang for white...In the hood most coke is in the form of base....so when ppl refer to raw, they call it that becuz its the raw form that its in, before it gets cooked up. when ur in a place where powder is the majority they aint gonna be callin it that. becuz since base aint really around much, nobody is gonna be thinkin of base as the "normal" form of shit and coke aint seen as the "raw" form of nothin, its just the product. 

but when u go somewhere that its all rock, usually in the hood around here at least, then its like base is the most common form for coke to come in, so u gotta say raw if u want powder. otherwise ur gonna end up with base when u ask for coke.  does that make sense


----------



## Hendrix Haze15

quick question, whats the difference between crack and base? I know all about the rocks, but when you guys say base, how would it come if I bought some base? 

Funny story too, especially for lacey, the last rehab I was in there was this gangster white dude named Carmine from Paterson, NJ, and this fucker was like 6 foot and weighed like 100 pounds, straight cracked the fuck out, from smoking coke. And what was funny is that he was real specific about people knowing he was a basehead and not a crackhead. People would be like "yeah this is Carmine hes here for crack" and you would hear this dude scream from where ever he was "aye fuck that nigga, I don't smoke crack, I smoke base"


----------



## shake

haze i think the only difference between the 2 is the way in which the product is derived. hard via the baking soda route and base or freebase by means of the ether washes. i might be wrong if iam correct me


----------



## Zilla da Thrilla

I love bluelight.  I feel like I'm addicted to drugs and information about drugs; so BL is a paradise.  I always end up on some drug related website when I get on my computer.  I can definitely tell you have an allegiance to the facts by your BL posts.  I've read a lot of your old posts and BL is definitely gonna become the history of the drug trade and the people involved in it.  With the laws today drug addicts can't record their history, so for all intensive purposes we might as well be illiterate.  We're the same as an ancient tribe who recorded their history through oral tradition.
Its so funny what you said about whats the norm with coke in the ghetto and suburbia.  I have a good friend whose currently in the wind due to crack addiction but anyway he got hooked just because he didn't understand what you are talking about.  Him and a buddy got hooked up with a dealer to get some coke (raw).  What they didn't realize is when they ordered up the guy thought they meant crack.  As per usual, they couldn't get the dude to change it for some soft, so they just decided to take some blasts for the night.  That was the end for my buddy Jordon.  
Anyway, Jordon man i wish you the best and hope just about anything changes man


----------



## Khadijah

Haha, well na i aint laughin its never good to hear that type shit but Im jus sayin. Ask a hood dealer for coke and ur gonna get as they use to say back in the day "beamed up scotty" lol. it always made me laugh hearin them say that ish but anyways, 

For the base question....far as slang goes and not technical use of the word...same shit. base is just wat we call crack out here. technically freebase is one technique to rock it up and crack is the other like shake said, thats correct but in jersey we be in the kitchen cookin mixin with the soda . and call it base . Yo, Fuckin feens be on some crazy shit yo, u kno that, they talk all kind of crazy garbage, dude was rocked out yo, wouldnt expect the shit he say to make sense. The kid carmine was trippin lol. smoked out mutha fuckas be buggin. Prob in his brain the thought process be like "Well, when i buy it my dude says he got some base for me, so Im smokin base!" And in his crackhead logic he thinks its some different thing than crack, "Shiit, I smoke that Richard Pryor, nigga! I aint on that dirty azz CRACK ROCK! I smokes that luxury shit sonnn" ...LOL. dont get me wrong Ive took my share of blasts, always on some shared, free shit with my boys when we was feenin out gettin 5 pieces with our bundles and shit as that good customer bargain, u kno, like how when u order a Snuggie in the next 15 minutes u get another one free n shit. the dboys over on 9th'n'19th was aiight yo. (ex spot, no stress mods). Anyways tho, like i said ive rocked it, but I never bought that shit my self just smoked when it was passed to me but thats why u dont catch me in that state wilin like this dude ur tellin me about talkin some bizness about he aint no crackhead he a basehead lol. I rather talk so low u cant hear me and nod out in the middle of my sentences than cluck around on some straight other shit like that, u feel me...

By the way...wat the hell was somebody from paterson doin out your way HH? he must of had some kind of rich family sendin his ass away or got on some of that "please go to rehab well send you wherever will take you on some grant money shit" from the state or some kind of program. IDK. did u hear his story? i kno its kinda off topic but i got to hear that.


----------



## Hendrix Haze15

Ohh ok, I get it. So really, in the big scheme of things, crack and base are pretty much the same thing then. I've had my past problems and addictions with crack before but have never heard anyone out here call it base. I thought base was like some purer form of crack that the movie stars smoke or something lol

To laceys question, its funny because I met a shitload of jersey people in my last rehab I was at. I'm guessing whoever sent them to the program wanted to get them out of the state and decided to send them way the fuck over here to Southern California. I met two people from Paterson there, one was this dude Carmine I mentioned and the other guy was this white dope fiend named Devin. I dont know, you might actually know him because he told me he used to live 2 streets away from the Alabama Projects, in a completely black hood and I remember you mentioning those projects before. I don't think either of these dudes was rich though, and probably got into the program on some state program or get out of jail thing, because there were quite a few people there who were straight out of jail/prison, and the one dude Devin I remember told me he was just out too.


----------



## Khadijah

the funny thing is yo that the dawg pound is located in a nicer area of paterson. Those projects was fuckin horrible, some notorious all over the USA and not just new jersey type shit, but the neighborhoods around it is the part of paterson that borders with clifton and theres alot of single family homes and shit around there, there is some black hoods by the bama's but they are actually in one of the nicer parts of paterson, they also by market street but thats alot more commercial theres some more ghetto shit on the other side of market street but for the most part wat i said...But it dont matter we takin this shit so offtopic lol


----------



## Hendrix Haze15

^^^Whats funny though is that one dude who lived near the Alabama projects in the black hood, he was actually a up and coming white supremacist/skin head. He had "earned" his four leaf clovers while doing time for assaulting some black inmates and had the AB tattoos on his arm. I was always like damn how do you survive living in a black hood when every other word out your mouth is nigger this and nigger that and fuck that coon etc. Anyways, your right, this shit is getting off topic.


----------



## alteknj

Hendrix Haze15 said:


> ^^^Whats funny though is that one dude who lived near the Alabama projects in the black hood, he was actually a up and coming white supremacist/skin head. He had "earned" his four leaf clovers while doing time for assaulting some black inmates and had the AB tattoos on his arm. I was always like damn how do you survive living in a black hood when every other word out your mouth is nigger this and nigger that and fuck that coon etc. Anyways, your right, this shit is getting off topic.



I ain't never seen Aryan Brotherhood in any jail in Jersey lol. I'm sure they aren't in Passaic County Jail either. In fact, I never seen a white skin head gang in Jersey. I personally know people in the Bloods, Crips, Latin Kings, some other big Dominican gang, MS13, etc -- All the big black and Latino gangs, never a white gang here. They might be here and really underground though who knows. I also never ever met any Mexican gangs here, but I'm sure there are a few.


----------



## Khadijah

^^"some other dominican gang" u prob thinkin of DDP.

Anyways, that dude u talkin about sound like a bitch. Ill tell u somethin right now, he would NOT survive poppin shit about the aryan race in paterson. Bet you mutha fucking MONEY that dude kept his mouth shut around paterson becuz his ass woulda been laid the fuck out, no question at all period.

 paterson might have a huge hispanic population but its a real black city and nobody would tolerate that ish for a second out here, so fuckin Carmines pussy ass probably had a degree in embellishment, exaggeration, and bullshittery 101...Word up....

Anyways, I like how this thread is goin, we educatin the fuck outta people jersey style now on all types of shit. Its one thing when a thread go offtopic cuz flaming, small talk bullshit social type posts n all that but when its interestin information ppl might not know then i dont see nothin wrong with lettin a conversation develop u kno? the original question is long answered, and answered good. and altek u right, i dont kno no white power mutha fuckas, then again that aint the type of ppl i would ever find myself associatin with under any normal type situations....Ive had alot of my ppls locked up, county and state out here, and aint heard no shit about AB or none of that mess either ,for wat its worth. jersey is a multi cultural state and even tho lots of other places is that way too but still get all that white racist garbage, i think becuz we so close together here that its harder for that straight up pure race philosphy to really stick becuz in places where shit is spread out and the races is extremely segregated everywhere ppl can keep on maintaining that real seperate type thinking and keep at a distance from other races, but here its like no matter wat, ur always gonna be in contact with all different races unless u never leave ur house, and its hard for a person to hold on to some ridiculous type beliefs like so and so race is ______fill in the blank with some negative thing here, becuz when u constantly seein that race, and they AINT like that, its like how long can u lie to urself for, u feel me? other places where they keep very apart from non white races , can stay thinking with that crazy shit but how long can you really believe that all pureto ricans are pregnant before they are 14 when you see mad puerto rican teenagers everyday and they aint pregnant, u kno? iunno, probably all the different races all over all the time, also makes ppl grow up with more tolerance naturally becuz when u see that from day one u dont think other races is somehow not normal becuz it IS normal. its a much harder place for that super racist shit to really grow and stick with alot of folks becuz theres so much in the environment that dont support those type of views . thats just my lil theory, i aint got no idea but when i started thinkin thats wat i came up with, im sure theres alot more to it and i could be wrong its just my thoughts on it...


----------



## chinky

im willing to bet there are some AB/skinheads or whatever out there just cause they dont fly a color or talk shit about white power dont mean they aint in there basements with confederate flags and tatted up with swastikas


----------



## Khadijah

the point is they stay in their basements cuz they will get the shit stomped out of them if they leave


----------



## Hendrix Haze15

Yeah well the dude did have four leaf clover on his forearm and was claiming AB, and I don't know how it is in Jersey, but out here, that certain four leaf clover is a very specific and important tattoo for people in the AB and you have to earn it and if you havent earned it and you got it on your arm your looking to get killed. But then again, thats how it is out here in Cali, could be different or completely non existent on the East Coast. But yeah I always wondered though, like damn if this dude is as racist as he makes himself out to be, how the hell could he survive in a black hood like he was claiming. Also the fact that he was real cool with me and we smoked a lot of cigs together was weird because I sure as hell ain't white lol


----------



## alteknj

chinky said:


> im willing to bet there are some AB/skinheads or whatever out there just cause they dont fly a color or talk shit about white power dont mean they aint in there basements with confederate flags and tatted up with swastikas



The point of gangs is represent. Like if you really in a gang, your gonna rep that shit till you die. You will rep your gang, set, race, hood, etc. If they are in their basements with their confederate flags and shit they ain't real gangbangers. Any hardcore gang would rep despite all odds. I just don't see it here man. Motorcycle clubs aren't even a big thing here either.


----------



## Unbreakable

i love how skin heads scream all this nazi shit and don't realize Hitler would have killed them too, they all aren't Aryan....


----------



## suburbangirl

Here in MI, the term "raw" often refers to heroin


----------



## Khadijah

LOL I know. I aint got no respect at all for those fools but Im just sayin that if you gonna be about somethin be about it, hidin that shit is just bein a fakeass who got no balls to standup for the shit u believe in. that white power shit dont go over too good here in jerz on a big level or as a public thing, and HH honestly I dont know nothing about no AB shit or the 4leaf clover tat or watever, but Ive had a few ppls been locked up and it aint no presence in state or county prisons out here from wat i hear either , so if it aint even in the prison system it prolly aint out in the rest of the state too much neither, so this dude sounds more like a punk who heard about how they do out there in LA and shit and just wanna be like that, got his tatt knowing that ppl out here aint on that shit and there is a very unlikley chance that somebody gonna call h im out on it cuz aint many of those type cats out here. thats just my guess tho, but real talk everything about wat u said he told u about himself so far is bullshit so i wouldnt b suprised.


----------



## Hendrix Haze15

What I hate about skinheads and white power gangs is their whole purpose is to hate and terrorize people, and mostly innocent people. Like all the black and hispanic gangs in the real hoods, they were started for the most part to make money and protection. Like yeah their is a lot of hate too, but its usually over hood shit, like someone in this gang shot this guys little brother so they gotta go retaliate and so forth or shootings over drug turfs, but the sole basis of the gang is not to just hate people for no other reason then their skin color or what they perceive is going on in the country. Black and brown gang members are out to kill other gang members. White power gangs go out and attack completely innocent people and that is some cowardly ass shit. Like yeah sure sometimes innocent people get caught in the crossfire in the hood, but they aren't the intended targets. Anyways, yeah fuck those skinheads. I used to see some of them at hardcore shows back in the day.


----------



## Zilla da Thrilla

I agree with Hendrix Haze, white power people or whatever kinda people who have hate as their main objective are hatin motherfuckers and IDK bout all you guys but i hate (LOL) hatin motherfuckers.  I feel like most people hate other people because they don't know them and its just how people look and old divisions that keep us apart.  For instance, I know that I like relaxed dudes who have a sense of humor, are loyal to their friends and don't like boasting and other nonsense and I also like sexy ladies no matter what their temperament.  now, I know from experience that I can get along with almost anyone, dude or chick, as long as I like something about their personality.  if they have a nice body I can at least tolerate their personality and their isn't any hate in that.  I think the key to race relations is we all just gotta chill more.
I'll be honest and say my experience with gangs is limited.  I've dealt with people in gangs before but never when they're around their gang and doin gang stuff whatever that is or anything.  what i don't understand about gangs though is when there's illegal shit going on I want it on a need to know basis.  maybe gangs are like the millitary where no one knows anything they're not supposed to know, but it seems like there's a lot of cross-chatter.  ya know at the least the little gang minions know who the boss is.  if i'm boss i don't want no one knowing i'm boss.  and retaliation shit, i haven't done much in my life, but i did it alone and didn't tell anyone after.  having a big gang around me would make me paranoid.


----------



## Zilla da Thrilla

Hey Lacey, does BL pay moderators or is this a labor of love for you?


----------



## alteknj

lacey k said:


> ^^"some other dominican gang" u prob thinkin of DDP.




Actually I just remembered I was thinking of the Trini (Trinitarios) but DDP is big too.


----------



## alteknj

Zilla da Thrilla said:


> Hey Lacey, does BL pay moderators or is this a labor of love for you?



They get paid in bundles.


----------



## trudatman

Zilla da Thrilla said:


> ....for all intensive purposes we might as well be illiterate....


did anybody else find that to be as funny as I did?  wow.  good stuff, there.


----------



## chinky

no tl;dr


----------



## Khadijah

chinky stfu this aint the lounge, TLDR aint encouraged here matter fact when u skip a "tldr" post u prob missing out on some cool shit, becuz most of the tiems the ppl that got that much to say about smoething acutally knows their shit and got some interesting and informative things to say. u should try n work on ur attention span so it can hold out for longer than a paragraph n see wat type shit u been missin out on by not readin the tldr posts, real talk thats where some of the most interestin conversations in thsi forum is goin on becuz in here unlike the lounge we actually like to learn about shit n hear ppls opinions even if they aint compressed into little 2 sentence long easy to read posts  u kno i got love for u but for real u should stop ur tldr hatin and learn to read my dude, or at least skip makin a post if all u gonna say is "tl, dr"


----------



## Hendrix Haze15

what does tldr mean?


----------



## Khadijah

too long, didnt read


----------



## jersey drape

i've yet to meet any Aryan Brotherhood gang members, but in Southern NJ there's more bikers that I'm sure are associated with rather than being actual Aryan members.

Like others have mentioned plenty of Bloods, Crips, Latin Kings... hell I've met white guys in jail who were bloods, mixing up with other blood members... so i'm sure it was not a fake.

And I agree with Lacey about how real dealers aren't going to step on their dope. The packaging of heroin in NJ and the surrounding area is great because you know exactly what you want for the most parts, bags... bundles... bricks.. and you have an expectation generally of what each bag should contain.

Anytime you're buying in a suburban area you run the risk of bags getting stepped on so that's the only time you ever really see it.

Any open air market or connects have in my experience always been consistent. Sometimes I've had to give a bag or two to someone running but that was it...


----------



## chinky

laceyi was being a smartass making a joke so why dont you chill the fuck out and sit your loudmouth down..i get this aint the lounge and im not trying it to be but take a fuckin joke please.

i did read this thread and contributed to it back when it was on topic..im sick of people so quick to talk shit you only said something to me cause i said something to you about not using paragraphs in one of your thousand rants..


i got love for you lace and im not mad but you should know me a little better..


----------



## Zilla da Thrilla

Wow! I've noticed that BL people just jump all over each other.  Its just the internet, the abuse your handle takes has nothing to do with you and that works both ways too.  If you bust on someone, unless you know them in real life, your just a couple letters and a post history to them and they're gonna swear at you like every time.  Just say sorry or I didn't mean to offend you or I didn't know that.  Remember, and your gonna pin me for the suburban white kid I am for saying this but to quote biggie, "don't you know bad boys move in silence and violence."
I like drug cats but I'm not gonna hang with them over the internet, we are all her for info.  Not trying to start beef here chinky, and IDK about other ppl but I haven't learned much on BL from little two sentence posts, if you know your shit its gonna take a sec to explain.  IN MY OPINION, Lacey has a grasp of her paragraph skill too.
The other thing is we're all drug addicts.  I wouldn't be on here if I wasn't fucked up ALL THE TIME,; like now for instance.  I used to be mad into dope but got exiled to siberia after rehab so I'm eatin fistfulls of adderal and guzzlin booze at night.  I haven't eatin since dinner last night and i've been drinkin for like 4 hours and i've already aced three fuckin exams this week so i think all my BL homies can just not tell eachother to fuck off.  If I say some dumb shit, like I said about the corners a while ago just say zilla I think your trippin off madd substances and i wanna educate u, i'll be like cool i fell down the stairwell last night so your probable right.  "dont you know bad boys move in silence and violence"  sing um to sleep then smother um with the pillow they're sleepin on.  this is the fuckin internet everyones got NO DICK on here unless they offer some good info.  this was a badass thread!


----------



## chinky

cool story bro.


----------



## Khadijah

chinky said:


> laceyi was being a smartass making a joke so why dont you chill the fuck out and sit your loudmouth down..i get this aint the lounge and im not trying it to be but take a fuckin joke please.
> 
> i did read this thread and contributed to it back when it was on topic..im sick of people so quick to talk shit you only said something to me cause i said something to you about not using paragraphs in one of your thousand rants..
> 
> 
> i got love for you lace and im not mad but you should know me a little better..



OMG, STFU chinky!! :D  you are takin it way too serious lol I was not bein in the least serious there, Yea serious that u prob missin out when u dont read shit but, other than that if i say stfu to somebody I like it just means im messin around. Dude relax i was really not sayin it like that, i wasnt talkin shit dude u really took that the wrong way, if i ever say somethin like that to somebody that I am cool with u can assume that it aint ever serious. And I def. didnt take offense to u sayin shti about paragraphs i edited that ish cuz when i was writing i was a lil nodded out and thought that i did put in paragraphslol. i thank u for the comment so i could fix it. Trust, i dont get upset by little shit like that yo. 

Anyways, Im sorry i hurt u feelings  Truce? can we be BFF's again? lol


----------



## chinky

haha all is well i still got mad love for you  


i too get a little testy when im nodded out 


i apologize also and i will STFU now


----------



## alteknj

Zilla da Thrilla said:


> I used to be mad into dope but got exiled to siberia after rehab




Explain please..


----------



## Zilla da Thrilla

Oh, after rehab, it was agreed upon by people other than me that I shouldn't go back to my old college right away.  I was given the option to go to a small catholic college, without a car, in a town I don't like or get dropped off at the Salvation Army.  I only have two more day here though, I'm going back to my old school next semester.  So basically this is my version of siberia.  
No joke though, I got myself 8 bags of jersey D today.  4 sports centers and 4 bentlys.  Siberia can't hold me!!! hahahaha


----------



## Khadijah

Wooo Hooo Zillaaaaa!!














(or, if u sniff it): 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Inside the box: 
*NSFW*: 










lol. The feeling is just that good , Im livin thru u zilla cut me a break ight


----------



## Zilla da Thrilla

Thanks for the PARTY! LOL!
Oh Lace, I know just how you feel.  I'm was reading this site and anything else that had to do with D or drugs obsessively when I was at the halfway house I went to.  i would've been in deep shit if they caught me too.
I'm a little weird when it comes to ROA.  I kinda like everything.  I snorted and shot today tho.  If I have a bunch of dope I'll usually snif it and smoke it at the same time.  might seem weird but its just what i like.  i'll shoot when i need to get everything possible outta my D but i try to avoid it for all the normal reasons.  
Funny Story:  I got pretty high today, obviously, and I walked to the store to get a lighter so I could smoke some D too, which didn't end up happening.  I intentionally didn't bring any D or paraphernalia with me BC i thought i might look fucked up, but didn't think it would be a problem at all, i was just bein safe.  anyway i musta been super pinned cause Im 21 and look like a st8 adult but when i cruise up to the register and ask for a bic the lady gives me a look and goes "do you have ID?"  I was like "no," "good god are u serious," and she just gave me the bitch blah blah bitch blah bitch blah and i left.  it was real weird tho, i've never been called out like that by a citizen before.


----------



## alteknj

Damn lace, I haven't had d in over 2 months and that pic just made my mouth water gahhh. Also, zilla how do you smoke Jersey d? Cause you really can't smoke the product straight from the bag, the dope we get burns up to quick. You need to lower the melting point someway, using chemistry usually.


----------



## Zilla da Thrilla

hmmm... well where I'm from doesn't have "native" D like you might say jersey does, but I'm pretty sure I used to get Jersey D along with all the other D from a lot of other new england/northeast  areas.  two stamps I used to get that i was told were from jersey were Tom and Jerry and Ratpoison, don't know if thats true or not.  I haven't tried to smoke any of the bently's or sportcenters i just got but it looks like the kind of D that IMO is easily smokable.  A lot of D I used to get wouldn't smoke well,  like if it came off a chalk stick for instance.
what do u mean burns up too quick?  do u mean that some of the active ingredients get killed from the heat or just that its hard to catch the smoke and wasteful.  I agree that its a less effective and its probable impractical if you have a high (by jerz standards) tolerance but I've been able to get correct hits and then feel "hits" before.  I felt like the quicker it burns the better the D, well not really burn but vaporize kind of and some of the D i felt wasn't good for smoking would burn slower and then leave a residue.  smoking was always supplementary to me i never did is as my main ROA?
oh i agree tho if u empty a bag onto foil and then hit it with flame your fucked.  i'd set it up into little sections an try do them rapidly, im sure if your doing 20-30 bags a day tho this is like throwing water at a forest fire.  i topped out at a bun a day so IDK 
50 POSTS!


----------



## Khadijah

because its heroin HCL not base. u dont smoke plain white, becuz its cocaine hcl. u gotta cook it to smoke it. thats why u make "base" or crack. u smoke a base not a salt. hcl is a salt. I never took no chemistry but when it comes to this stuff I know. 

If u want to smoke nj powder heroin from bags  I dont mean your intelligece is low I guess im just sayin, you bein foolish , its a dumbass thing to do, not that u personally a dumbass but its just mad wasteful and like the worst way u can do it becuz it aint like its just a bad way of doin it, it just aint meant for smoking, straight up it aint prepped for that its the wrong kind of dope to smoke so its just like u might as well try and "smoke" a bag of white u just copped. its a waste. u need base for that, if u want to smoke deez then u better learn some chemistry n that my friend i dont know but u CAN smoke it obv u have, its just pointless cuz ur losing MADD amounts and if it was in smokeable form u would not be losing it like that. .. I kno theres a few peeps that do it so I aint realy sayin that you personally are stupid but its just that its so wasteful and i really dont understand the point. If u aint into needles just sniff that shit yo. dont smoke it, thats retarded, we got some of the best dope in the country its good enough that u dont have to smoke it so why would u. ppl smoke that tar becuz they aint about needles and cant sniff it cuz its garbage. here we got the good stuff so dont mess with a good thing by using the technique for dosing crap diesel. sniff or shoot, to smoke it is just a shame and even if u think ur gettin a good hit ur still wastin mad dope that aint no way to treat it. zilla i kno u aint dumb. Im just sayin. Dont be silly yo use common sense i understand if u dont want to shoot it, well then sniff it, it aint in the proper form to smoke without losing a shitload of it.


----------



## Logansq

are you guys talking a gram of cut dope?
because a gram of raw costs more than a jab..
just doesnt make sense


----------



## Zilla da Thrilla

IMO smoking is not a waste.  That's obviously debatable so I'm not gonna go into it further.  
Heroin hydrochloride and cocaine hydrochloride are still totally different drugs with different properties despite both being in HCL form.  The adderall we both eat is an HCL salt too.  Just because you can't smoke cocaine when its in HCL form doesn't mean you can't smoke H.  I know you have to take coke out of its HCL form to smoke it but why would you have to do the same for H?  I was under the impression that people turned coke into crack so it would burn better.  What's this smokable H you refer to?


----------



## alteknj

Smokeable cocaine is or crack as you know it is cocaine base.. when people say they are smoking base or baseheads, that is what they are referring to. The same thing with heroin. The salt form of heroin is GREAT for dissolving in water, hence why you can shoot it and also sniff it since your mucus membranes have water in it, it dissolves real well there to cross into the bloodstream. Heroin base is the smoke able form of heroin. Generally what they have in Europe, which is why you need an acid to break it down to shoot. Tar is weird in this respect mainly because it's unfinished product and can go through processes to refine it even more, which is why you can smoke, sniff or smoke it. Still nasty stuff. But dude, anyone on here that knows their stuff will tell you it's not debatable. Smoking the heroin we get IS a waste, trust me dude, I even tried it a few times when I was starting to sniff H.


----------



## Khadijah

Logansq said:


> are you guys talking a gram of cut dope?
> because a gram of raw costs more than a jab..
> just doesnt make sense



IDK wat a 'jab' is but i kno its chi slang, i guess that is yall version of a bundle, but yea, a gram DOES cost more than a bundle in jersey, a bundle costs a good amount less than the grams do. IDK where u seen a price for a gram posted here but maybe u assuming. But i explained this already. the dope starts at the street dealer sellin bags bricks and bundles. he dont cut it. he gets his bricks from the brickman, who dont cut it, he gets his bricks pre packaged and jus distributes premade bricks. that guy gets his bricks , possibly from another brickman, Or from the people makin up the bricks and puttin the dope in it. when u get a G, ur gettin the dope that is got by the people who cut it and bag it up, so ur bypassin the cut at that level. Its cut to some extent before it gets to them, but when u get that g, its pre-street-level-cut at the least. u aint gettin dope that is cut to the level of the shit that the junkies on the street is gettin it.

Also u need to remember that the scene out here is wayyy different than in chi where the way its organized is nothin like in nj. out there, the ppl sellin it to u, or their 'boss', cuts it. its more local and shit is like right there in their hands to cut as they please from day to day. here, the cuttin dont happen except at several steps up higher so u need to have a better connect to get g's of dope u cant just cop them on the street level like yall do so they are a better quality but shit is so cheap out here, that it dont need to be that expensive. Also, becuz ur buyin it wholesale from larger level distributors its lower prices cuz u aint payin the same end-user, junkie type prices u payin the type of money that dealers who is buyin to sell will pay. Usually u need to buy at least 10 at a time so of course theres gonna be a discount. Bundles are mad cheap, a G is about twice the price of a bundle, now if you kno the cost of either one then u can figure out the cost of the other, but i can tell u that neither one is over 100 dollars.


----------



## shoolameet

I am very confused... you all keep saying a bag is 100mg and a bundle = a gram. After debating this with a friend of mine, he busted out his .00001g scale and weighed every bag from a bundle he just picked up that came from Patterson. All of the bags weighed out between 13-18mg, so I am very confused as to where 100mg comes from.


----------



## Khadijah

did your friend weight out like the scrapings from his bags lol...thats ridiculous, most bags are 0.06-0.08 and the fat ones that are how they should are 0.08-0.1 (If i am typing that right, Im sayin, 60-80mg and 80-100mg.) My peopls have weighed out their bags too on the same mg scale u talkin about. That would be too small to even fucking be anything, he must of got some of the beatest bags in history, for real was the dope like the size of a fingernail clipping when he poured it out....Sometimes once in a while some super short bags come out and when u tap em out for ur shot ur like WTF is this shit, this is NOTHING, u put like 8 bags together and its barely 2 regular bags, fortunatly that dont hardly ever happpen, but thats all i can guess becuz NOBODY would buy bags that small. Straight up. if bags continued to be that small of a size nobody would contiue to buy them, dealers cant get away with that shit, makin them that small. they would never make no money, at all....we would not take that shit, and when dealers get a beat batch they correct it ASAP at least the good ones that got faithful customers, they kno wat it is and they aint tryna lose their bizness like that so shit would not last long if 18mg was the standard bag weight trust me...

Also like i said I have seen actual grams of unbagged shit and if u divided that g up into 10 parts it would be the size of the amount of dope in some nice fatty-ass bags. So it aint just random shit we quote, at least for my self i can talk about this from experience. Not all bags will be 100mg, of course but 18mg's a bag? Are u kiddin me? that is just ridiculous, not even close to a average bag yo. ur boy got seriously beat or he dont kno how to operate a scale


----------



## shoolameet

I didn't ask if he included the scrapings, but I think he must doing something wrong when he is weighing them or reading the weight wrong or something. 

Him and I bought the same batch of dope (Porche) because we copped together and the bags were ok in size, I wouldn't really say they were skimpy; definitely waaaay more than a fingernail clipping size lol. 
I would say maybe my connect is fucking me over and doing something to the bags, but the first time he copped for me I went with him into Patterson and we got the bags from his boy and my stash went straight into my hands; so if the bags he has been getting since then were smaller, I definitely would notice a difference in the size.

I think I am gonna have to go to my boy's house and weigh the shit out myself. And it ain't like the kid don't know how to use a scale, he is a chem major which is why he has such a crazy scale to begin with.


----------



## Khadijah

Since i ever started using dope in 2003 the bags have got alot smaller and the average bag size aint wat it used to be IMO. I think that 18 mg is still way too small tho. when a standard is 100mg its gonna be diff. from the standard thats the game but to be like  1/10th of the standard amt. doint make sense. I usually copped tester bundles and see how the shit is, if it wasnt good or the count wasnt fat i didnt buy more, and so i only liked to fuck with nice good size bags which were always 60+ mg. i cant imagine how small that shit must be becuz i kno wat 60mg looks like u feel me


----------



## Zilla da Thrilla

to atleknj: yeah that makes a lotta sense.  i know they make the chemicals they put into pills into salfs cause its so water soluble.  I always thought smoking was the least effective method but and like i said i only smoke when i'm flush with D.  i just liked it cause you could get a feeling like what u get from shooting without putting a needle in your arm.  and if i've been snorting for a while i start to want a rush.  so when u smoke D in salt form it still doesn't break down enough to b absorded all the way in your lungs?


----------



## shoolameet

lacey k said:


> but to be like  1/10th of the standard amt. doint make sense



That's what I am saying... and I can tell just by how much powder is in the bag that it aint THAT short... I mean all the bundles I've copped have been relatively close in size and porche ain't any different from the rest of em. 
So either every bundle I've ever copped is short or my friend don't know what he's doin when he weighs the shit out.


----------



## chicagolove

hmm, i have a feeling he meant to say .13 - .18 grams (not .013 - .018 grams) ... because thats the weight of a normal size foil out here in chicago.  the bags im getting right are in the region of .20 grams.  NJ shit is obviously more potent if a standard bag is .07 grams.  As most people know, chicago shit for the most part is cut with dormin, so that probably explains the larger size bags.  But yeah, i used to get jabs (12-14pack) where the bags were enormous, weighing anywhere between .35 - .45 grams of product.  Now obviously thats some strange lil mix of shit if pure dope weighs as little as you say it does.  There was definitely dormin in it, and i want to say they definitely cut it with coke as well, which might help explain the weight.  So it was some scramble for sure, but it was kind of a nice mix.  Got me high as shit.  Although sometimes if i did too much, i'd sometimes get anxious (prob from the coke),  instead of the relaxation you'd expect from opiates.  So i started to shy away from those bags.  From what i hear, a lot of dealers in chicago cut their dope with coke though.  The most common reason for od's here is a mix of the two.  Basically dope here is all over the map.  Within a half mile radius, you could get ten different batches of dope.


----------



## Summer_

a bundle used to equal a gram here in philly, but lately...the past month or so.. everything is packed light.   used to be a decent scene here, but now its tiresome.


----------



## shoolameet

chicagolove said:


> hmm, i have a feeling he meant to say .13 - .18 grams (not .013 - .018 grams)



Yea, I think you are right. 
Like I said, I am gonna have to weigh the shit out myself at his house.


----------



## longislandny

this kills me , I constantly hear people saying a bundle equals a gram of dope , in NY at least , a bag is about .45-50 mgs , meaning you get between 20-25 bags out of a gram


----------



## Zilla da Thrilla

i knew i wasn't the only one.  you guys see ptown dopes post on the stamp thread page saying he smokes his dope and likes it too.  he smokes it on weed tho, which is weird in my opinion.


----------



## Hendrix Haze15

^^^anyone who smokes dope on weed should go kill themselves. I've never heard of a more stupid thing.


----------



## alteknj

Hendrix Haze15 said:


> ^^^anyone who smokes dope on weed should go kill themselves. I've never heard of a more stupid thing.



Better yet, UNSMOKEABLE NEW JERSEY DOPE. At least you CAN smoke tar or heroin #3 from Asia. But not the shit in NJ/NYC. It's the same thing like sprinkling coke on weed. 

"DOOD IT FUCKS YOU UP SO MUCH MORE!!!11"

8)


----------



## shoolameet

Hendrix Haze15 said:


> ^^^anyone who smokes dope on weed should go kill themselves. I've never heard of a more stupid thing.



Seriously. Most dope addicts I know tend to be constantly broke. Why would you want to even waste your money and drugs like that?!


----------



## Kuzo03

Summer_ said:


> a bundle used to equal a gram here in philly, but lately...the past month or so.. everything is packed light.   used to be a decent scene here, but now its tiresome.



Yeah I noticed the bags here in the past 3 months are getting insanely small. Maybe i just need to find a new spot.


----------



## deeSUHAL

*Bag sizes*

in my expierence i have only weight out bags from paterson..

some bags i weight out from paterson were red alert, rat poision, diamond  from 2009-2010 ..

the powder in the bags is typically .02 g or 20 milligrams hence a brick is about a gram. 

I have weighed these bags myself -this is not  hearsay or some 3rd person encounter . this is my own personal encounter with it.

usually the diesel+bag+tape+ink  togther can weight around .32-.37g ot 320-370 milligrams but the bag and the tape themselves weight soo much more than the dope it self.  

again this for the year 2009-2010 but when i weighed the dope on the scale(several times) it weight .02g or 20 milligrams

also some batch are fatter and so are some bags so i wouldn't doubt that bags acan be up to 40 millgrams but prolly can be as low as .10 millgrams and hence the law of average would state that a brick is about a gram in paterson, nj


----------



## bearded_1

Around detroit, a gram will break down to 25-30 $10 packs. Sometimes you can find nickel packs that are almost the same size as the dimes going around now.  Usually snort a half at a time now so I usually only buy weight.  That way I don't have to unwrap all of those packs and then be disappointed cause the packs were tiny. Seems like if you find a dealer who is old school and not a cash hungry young guy the packs seem to be fatter.  Be safe everyone.


----------



## woodspiece

this thread has been quite informative--i've only copped H. in euro and never in the states.  thru my connects. i only by raw "tar" or what is know sometimes as #2.  But make no mistake--this is fine stuff--little goes a long way.  Took me months to make this connect. some of this 'hood stuff i'm readying is funny (as in danger-funny.)  no runners,  i just call my man--always tip him a pack of cigs.  if i don't like my count, i tell him more (which is everytime.) funny-it a "market" but vhe had me doing the "secret agent" thing with cell phones and after i was introduced by an unimpeachable source.  sometimes we ride the train back to our respective hos and just talk about the news and such.  we even joke around.  and the cat has my back-always.  seems so dangerous in the states, where i'm about to cop H. for the first time.  once we had a heated negotiation on the street about price--I was actually repected for standing up 4 myself--different world in euro-land.  and i cop from Africans-from Africa.  very nice folk--and you always give them the money first.  i'm probably going to get my butt killed first time i try and cop in jersey/nyc.


----------



## Tommyboy

deeSUHAL said:


> in my expierence i have only weight out bags from paterson..
> 
> some bags i weight out from paterson were red alert, rat poision, diamond  from 2009-2010 ..
> 
> the powder in the bags is typically .02 g or 20 milligrams hence a brick is about a gram.
> 
> I have weighed these bags myself -this is not  hearsay or some 3rd person encounter . this is my own personal encounter with it.



Nah,

Each bag weighs around .1, you must have had your units off.  This makes a BUNDLE 1 gram, or in your case, if you meant .2, the bun was 2 grams.  

If your units were correct, I feel really bad for you. You should be getting 100mg bags +


----------



## AlmagNY

Should get 13 bags from a gram, a finger is 10 grams and ya its as hard as a rock...almost. Seen people with short bags but if you want to keep them coming back dont be greedy.


----------



## nowdubnvr6

around my areas ive scored in they sell in .1 increments and most of the time price is so high that it better be .1 or there will be blood none of this .0432 shit wtf who does that


----------



## RecklessWOT

who brought back this old ass thread and why????


Anyway, around these parts a bundle was _supposed_ to be 10 bags weighing .1 each so a bundle (10 bags) would be a gram.  But that's not at all how it is anymore.  A bundle is about .4 these days, so you do the math.


But the dope is strong and cheap enough that it's not like we're getting ripped off for getting less.  You want more dope just buy a few bundles instead of one.  Makes no difference


----------



## Welderman

How many bags are in a gram? If welderman has x ammount of money and wants to buy "y" ammount of dope how many bags will he get? 

So x=$ and y= Dope in grams then z=number of bags

X+y=z

150+1=z
Z=1
It's one of them tricky math problems because it didn't matter how much I bought I still only got one bag.
Leave it to me to nerd up buying dope. Anyone down for some dungeons and dragons later?


----------



## tragic1

In NY a bundle use to be 10-100mg bags that would equal a gram. Nowadays the buns are usually  10 - 40-50mg bags. I just moved out of NY and can only buy in grams with the new connect I found.


----------



## DavisK4high247

Seen people split up gram into about 12 bags, seen them eyeball powder into bags more then weigh it out tho..after a while they get pretty damn close to putting the same amount in each bag..but stil lvaries a little of course. Some places they split a gram up into 10 bags , some 12, other 14 bags per gram..heard of people splitting up a gram of good dope into 20 bags also..so it depends on who/ where you get your dope! Better to have a smaller bag of high purity dope than a fat bag of cut to hell trash dope IMO.


----------



## porkchops

DavisK4high247 said:


> Better to have a smaller bag of high purity dope than a fat bag of cut to hell trash dope IMO.



Took the words right out of my mouth.


----------



## Mobundles

Out of a gram you will get 2 bundles minimum that's how we do it in ny at least I thought we had good prices but the way some of you actually most of you are talking I need to get out of ny. Or you guys might just be ignorent to how much dope is actually in a bag dope is very lite a .1 bag would be a fattttt bag


----------



## somnilicious

Yeah.... If your bags weigh .1 or higher than it is most likely cut to hell. In Orlando they do about 25 bags from a gram. They cut it up to make it heavier and I know people that will add a small amount of xylazine to increase the nod and give it a little extra umph.... A little bit and you just think you got good dope. To much and you are knocked out or zombified. Adding a little bit of xylazine is actually more common than most people would believe. Puerto Ricans and Dominicans often do this. I have cousins in NY and Philly and they often add a small bit of xylazine to give it more punch and to stretch the count. If you use dope everyday than you have probably done a little bit of xylazine and aren't even aware. I am not saying that all dope is cut with it but it is a fairly common practice. When they add the xylazine it is not like that guy on the Puerto Rican drugs Inc. episode. He was shooting straight bags of pure xylazine.  

I recently became more interested and aware of the practice when I got hit with a pure bag from a guy who was on the run from the cops at the time. They had raided his house and he was staying at a hotel. I was not aware of his situation or I would not have copped from him that day. He was arrested the next day. I then started asking my cousins about it and they clued me in on the practice. I am not claiming to know everything about dope up and down the east coast but I now know that this is a common additive in a lot of ECP. Like I said most people aren't even aware because only a small amount is added and it just potentiates the dope. I have seen news where it was found in Philly and NYC so this confirms that my cousins know a little bit about what they are talking about but yeah a gram can make anywhere from 20-30 bags depending on how greedy the dealer is at the time.


----------



## Muppetman

Bundle is 10 bags normally in NE USA but it depends back in the day or depending where a bag is 50-100mg, these days aveage is about 70.
I have had dealers charge 80$ and you get 10 bags as well I have had dealers charge 100$ and give you 12-13 bags
Like what you get in NYC is going to be different that S-Harlem or Bronx


----------



## Stillen

I know this thread is old but where I am (philly) a bundle is 14 .1 bags and in Delaware there a 13 in a b


----------



## LSDMDMA&AMP

Philly bags definitely arent .1 most of the time. At least most of the ones ive had
A good size stamp is maybe 70ishmg, and that is if you get a doublewide/nj style bag. Most of the NJ bags (in the taped doublewides...idk if they were from jerz but id assume so since NJ is close..PA) ive had have been bigger than most of the philly bags ive had
around here they make 2 bundles out of a gram.
Delaware bags last i knew were nicks. Like wilmington bags.
or at least thats what everyone ive met from wilmington told me. 
Some bundles in philly are 15 as well.


----------



## RaZkaL86

somnilicious said:


> Yeah.... If your bags weigh .1 or higher than it is most likely cut to hell. In Orlando they do about 25 bags from a gram. They cut it up to make it heavier and I know people that will add a small amount of xylazine to increase the nod and give it a little extra umph.... A little bit and you just think you got good dope. To much and you are knocked out or zombified. Adding a little bit of xylazine is actually more common than most people would believe. Puerto Ricans and Dominicans often do this. I have cousins in NY and Philly and they often add a small bit of xylazine to give it more punch and to stretch the count. If you use dope everyday than you have probably done a little bit of xylazine and aren't even aware. I am not saying that all dope is cut with it but it is a fairly common practice. When they add the xylazine it is not like that guy on the Puerto Rican drugs Inc. episode. He was shooting straight bags of pure xylazine.
> 
> I recently became more interested and aware of the practice when I got hit with a pure bag from a guy who was on the run from the cops at the time. They had raided his house and he was staying at a hotel. I was not aware of his situation or I would not have copped from him that day. He was arrested the next day. I then started asking my cousins about it and they clued me in on the practice. I am not claiming to know everything about dope up and down the east coast but I now know that this is a common additive in a lot of ECP. Like I said most people aren't even aware because only a small amount is added and it just potentiates the dope. I have seen news where it was found in Philly and NYC so this confirms that my cousins know a little bit about what they are talking about but yeah a gram can make anywhere from 20-30 bags depending on how greedy the dealer is at the time.



Damn, I wonder if my other dealer uses that xylazine stuff in his stuff cause he usually gets fingers and bags it himself...my usual people usually have stamps like the Blue Magics, Lucky Charms, Public Enemy,and I can do five, six or more and get nice, BUT the other had so-so stuff from those fingrs and I could do tons of it and got a so-so buzz but lately I think it's a new batch cut with xylazine cause...well one day I went to work like usual and copped my three Magics...first hit of the day. Everything was O.K. (I recall I had done two of the other guys stuff early in the A.M.) then after the day was done I got two more Magics, banged them home and started for the bus stop...honestly I "blacked out" and don't recall the walk to the bus stop (takes about 10-15 min) the rest of the night is a fuzzy murky mess...serious case of CRS (can't remember shit)...  Okay, I just took it for an almost OD...then it happened again Super Bowl night...My other guy had given me a bag which I swear must of had a gram or more in it!!! This is the finger stuff...Well yes I did a lot more than I should have and my brother tells me I was standing there like a zombie bent over at the waist with a hell of a nod goin....in front of my Mom to make it worse...she was asking me "what the hell is wrong with you??" and I'm like mumbling something like "I'm tired from shoveling"...then he went to check on me cause I went to the bathroom and I was curled up in the fetal position on the floor with my eyes partially open (my bro says) and just laying there...anyways the point is that never happened when I did the stamps, NEVER!!! only with this finger dope and to make me nod out to the point of blackout...it must be cut with that shit....any thoughts??


----------



## SKL

basically, all these words(even 'gram' can be 0.7g and I've heard people say literally this straight out) means whatever your dealer wants
traditionally 1 bundle = 10 bags = 1 gram of cut dope
but as everyone knows it varies a tremendous amount


----------



## ReddRozayy

Shit when I would bag I was either reallyyyyyy nice to you or hated you lmao 7 G's got me like a couple buns or a couple bricks. Smh. lol everyone is out to basically rob you and if they aren't. They're getting robbed. .. way of life.  Money and drugs... 
well user and supplier really lol


----------



## Whitney2018

Around where I live, a bundle weighs .3, 10 bags and a gram weighs 1.0 but I'm not sure how many bags you get out of it. What people get around my neighborhood packs a punch. So many people are dying from the first time doing it because they see there's not much at all in the bag so they do even more not realizing it's potent as hell


----------



## opiatekrzy

In my area, upstate New York, you can get 25 bags out of a gram , max!! Seems like bags are a thing of the past now since fentanyl had taken over, all I see is people getting dope in corners of sandwich bags now or folded in paper..lol the little stamped baggies...I once dumped a bundle on a scale, ten bags, and it weighed .3. Technically it should be .1 a bag since we're paying ten bucks a point, but heroin as strong as it is and stupiud as my state is, they use the eyeball system not an actual scale of


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

chicago gets that much in a bag because it’s cut with dormin or another otc antihistamine. you can often see pink flakes from the dormin capsules in the bag. they mix it by literally throwing the dope and dormin into a blender.

it’s a pain. but you can get it without the dormin if you buy by the gram from a personal connection.


----------



## LIE495

I will vary, but over here it's usualy .1 per bag.  But again it depends who and where you are getting from.


----------



## Phobos

I don't think the weight you get in a bag matters at all honestly, what matters is how much actual heroin there is and how much fentanyl ofcourse.


----------

